# Destin Monday Snappers and bonus Cobia



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

Played the weather with Scott from Indiana and his two boys. Thought we could beat the wind, fish some nearshore spots and catch and release a few endangered snappers. Fished one very public spot, caught several throw back groupers, a few red snappers and this guy on light spinning tackle and gulp jigs.










19 lbs on the boga, doa one ounce head and a berkely 3 inch shrimp

ran the beach coming home, got really lucky, found a pair on the reef, hooked and pulled off the smaller fish about 40, hooked and caught the larger, 60.2 at harborwalk










We fished east of Destin. Next week the Insider Fishing Report airs on Sunsports and I welcome any input from our fishing community.

Thanks


----------



## Wade Schepper (Mar 11, 2009)

thats a stud snapper and a damn fine cobia. very nice job!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn Pat, that's a great day for a guy from Indiana -- or here for that matter.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Thats some fine fishin


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice report. Good looking snapper there and a fine cobe!


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

One helluva story to tell when he gets back home!


----------



## Sea That (Dec 12, 2009)

That's a big boy. I am hopeing to make it out Thursday.


----------



## Reel Anexity (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice cobe and snapper. I believe that will bring him back to the panhandle for sure.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats on the snapper and bonus cobia.. Good job. Might of had to fillet and release that snapp.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

Good picture. That fish looks bigger than 60. I guess it is because you are standing behind him a little.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Were ya'll on the Katie-Ann?


----------



## Domtasc (Sep 18, 2009)

Beautiful fish. Slightly jealous. Havent had the chance to go cobia fishing.


----------



## TwoLaughingLabs80 (Mar 24, 2010)

Nice Job!


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

we were on the Katie Anne


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Great job!!!


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats that's a couple of fine fish!


----------



## BlueH20Fisher (Mar 20, 2008)

Just wondering, saw the Maverick in the background. Good job on the fish. Were ya'll looking or did they swim up to the boat?


----------



## flyliner (Oct 13, 2007)

We were actually really tight looking for a school of reds when we bumped into a pair floating down the bar. Both fish ate, we pulled the smaller off and couldn't get it to bite again


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Damn nice fish. Great catch. Very Nice Cobia.


----------

